# I'm not a robot, I'm human.



## John_129 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello my name is John and I'm 23 years old. I'm still living with my parents because I have autism, it's a brain developmental disorder, it basically means my brain doesn't function the way a normal person's brain would. I try to write a story from time to time but I'm not very talented, I'd like to write a great romantic story about two characters who are complete opposites but it's difficult for me to do that because I'm not writing from experience. I've never had a girlfriend before in my life, not because I don't want to but because I don't know how to talk to women.


----------



## winkash (Jun 28, 2009)

John_129 said:


> I don't know how to talk to women.


 Let them lead the conversation. Soon you'll find yourself talking about them and only about them, which is what they want. Some are more clever than others, so don't try to sound like "I'm willing to know more about you". Just let them guide you through the process. It will help you to guess what exactly they want to hear. It never fails. Good luck. 
Ah! Don't forget to let them know that you love art. Artistic guys are winners!


----------



## Battlemage (Jun 28, 2009)

Autism?  You are probably one of the smartest people on this site.
welcome.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jun 28, 2009)

> I don't know how to talk to women.



Nobody does.   The guys who get anywhere with women just listen to them.


----------



## John_129 (Jun 28, 2009)

The Wrong Writer said:


> Nobody does. The guys who get anywhere with women just listen to them.


 
Well I think there's a little bit more to it than that. You see I think most women are just as shallow, as us guys. Because most women are probably not attracted to a short, fat guy with a farmer tan and bad teeth.


----------



## winkash (Jun 28, 2009)

John_129 said:


> most women are probably not attracted to a short, fat guy with a farmer tan and bad teeth.


 Who is this guy and what he has to do with your talks with women?


----------



## John_129 (Jun 29, 2009)

winkash said:


> Who is this guy and what he has to do with your talks with women?


 
Well that guy is me, it's not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, John!


Nickie


----------



## blackthorn (Jun 29, 2009)

The Wrong Writer said:


> Nobody does.   The guys who get anywhere with women just listen to them.



AMEN.

Welcome to the site, man! I'm sure you'll do fine. And if you need any advice, we've got your back.


----------



## The Wrong Writer (Jun 29, 2009)

> . You see I think most women are just as shallow, as us guys. Because most women are probably not attracted to a short, fat guy with a farmer tan and bad teeth.



Oh, they're even shallower than men, actually.    A woman's poll of the sexiest man in American was once won by Henry Kissinger.   Get rich, famous, or powerful and you'll suddenly become attractive.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 30, 2009)

The Wrong Writer said:


> Oh, they're even shallower than men, actually. A woman's poll of the sexiest man in American was once won by Henry Kissinger. Get rich, famous, or powerful and you'll suddenly become attractive.


 
Interesting! I guess women and men are shallow about different things. At least, women inclined to participate in a poll about the sexiest man in America are, that is.

I have the hots for 3 unattainable men:

Isaac Brock: not entirely attractive, pronounced lisp, and f*cking weird. Successful (though not so much commercially as some), probably rich musician.

Banksy: very plain from the few known pictures of him, presumably not rich, yet I'd say successful in his own way.

Seth Rogen (and not the skinny version): Successful, rich, average looking, you all know him.

So yeah, they're successful, I wouldn't know of them if they weren't. However, until this thread I had never thought about them in those terms. I think they're sexy because they have not only abilities, but personalities and attitudes that I greatly admire. Couple that with a biological attraction to the opposite sex, and I've got some downright lusty plans for these unconventionally attractive men.

If shallow is interpreted as admiring superficial, petty or trivial qualities, then I guess it's in the eye of the beholder. Someone may think my top 3 (empathy, humor, curiosity) are narrow-minded and exclusive of some far superior qualities; such as perky tits and a tight ass.  :mrgreen:  To each his own.


----------



## TÃ©lor Kenzie (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, and welcome, John!  Don't ever sell yourself short.


----------



## John_129 (Jul 1, 2009)

Télor Kenzie said:


> Oh yeah, and welcome, John! Don't ever sell yourself short.


 
But I am short.


----------



## winkash (Jul 2, 2009)

John_129 said:


> Because most women are probably not attracted to a short, fat guy with a farmer tan and bad teeth.


This is a sign that you think alike about other people.

I hope you are not the kind of boy who thinks that they must be especially rewarded because they are ugly or that more good looking people must necessarily be less inteligent or gifted than them. 

Just be yourself and your genuineness will attract the right kind of friends, women or whatever creature wants to relate to it.

Have a nice writing journey!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 2, 2009)

John_129 said:


> Hello my name is John and I'm 23 years old. I'm still living with my parents because I have autism, it's a brain developmental disorder, it basically means my brain doesn't function the way a normal person's brain would. I try to write a story from time to time but I'm not very talented, I'd like to write a great romantic story about two characters who are complete opposites but it's difficult for me to do that because I'm not writing from experience. I've never had a girlfriend before in my life, not because I don't want to but because I don't know how to talk to women.


 
Autistic? You’ve got it made. Forget writing romance. I’ve already picked up you may have a sense of humour, so write bullshit instead. I’m autistic, and I write bullshit. 

Twenty-three and no women in your life? You’re prolly moving in the wrong circles. By the time I was your age I’d been shagging a married woman for two years. What are your interests? Go where you find similar others. If perchance you find a married man obsessing over his interest, smile at his wife. You’ll be in like Flynn.


----------

